# Nandroid issues



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello again my rootz people. I had another issue again today, I was trying to flash the black widow rom. What I usually do before is wipe data/cache and dalvik from the current rom i'm on then go to backup/restore and restore my stock rooted nandroid then boot up reboot back into clockwork then wipe data/cahe and dalvik then install my new rom. _*BUT*_ today I wiped data/cache dalvik from Eclipse 1.3 then I went to restore my stock nandroid and it said MD5 mismatch and I couldn't flash my stock nandroid..... I'm confused on wht this would happen and now i'm worried I don't have any stock backup.... should i wipe with matts utility and reroot .181 again so I have a nandroid or is there something I can do or is there something i am missing?

*edit noob mistake I forgot I changed my file names and had spaces in the name (shouldn't mess around with the phone when I had been drinking







..... )


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

If you have ota rootkeeper and a su backup nano will fail.


----------

